# Light Bars Cheap!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Almost as bright as the Rigid, pretty close. Cant beat this closeout price for a 30in light bar!

http://www.tribalwhipsstore.com/LEDStixx-LED-Driving-Light-LEDStixx-LED-Driving-Light.htm


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

How much throw does this light have?


----------

